# A REAL!!! Blackout b14!!!



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

This is my 1998 Nissan Sentra GXE that has been blacked out among many other mods, if you wanna know what all I have done just hit me up...also let me know what you think!

































and yes that's a PSP mounted on the dash!

















let me know that you like, and let me know what you dont, and if you have any ideas for me for future projects just let me know....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that is real.


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

*JUST ADDED!*

I just added some custom eyelids last night and wanted to add some picts of them.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

love the system set-up.....what kind of speakers are those?


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

*re: sound set-up*

Everything Alpine, if your gonna do it right get alpine. The front door speakers are 2 way 5 1/4 type S model SPS-130A (soon to be upgraded to 6.5s SPS-170A), the rear deck are 3 way 6x9s model SPS-690A being pushed by 80w Alpine 3522, the head unit is an Alpine cda-9807, the subs are one type S 12" model SWS-1242d and one types 10" model SWS-1042d, being pushed by a 1000w V12 MRV-1000. any other questions?


tim788 said:


> love the system set-up.....what kind of speakers are those?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks really hot man! let me know if there anything else i can help you with maybe custom led tails?


----------

